# Tax Question *please read*



## Lumpo (Apr 26, 2020)

Hello im new to Target and im very confused with how there withholding taxes. I claim 0 for Federal and State yet on my check stubs i have no taxes being withheld and on my W2 statement the boxes were empty. I talked to my HR and called corporate and nobody has an answer for me. I only average 8 hours a week if that matters. I had the same hours at Kohl's at my last job and taxes were withheld like normal. Am i doing something wrong?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 26, 2020)

What does workday say under pay?


----------



## Lumpo (Apr 26, 2020)

I don't know what your asking but under pay I can see my previous checks. All that is takin out of my checks is Medicare and osdi


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 26, 2020)

Lumpo said:


> I don't know what your asking but under pay I can see my previous checks. All that is takin out of my checks is Medicare and osdi


To workbench to quick links to workday. That’s where you can  ck your tax  stuff.


----------



## Lumpo (Apr 26, 2020)

Everything looks correct on my stubs. Clearly says married and claiming 0 allowances for state and federal but nothing at all takin out from checks


----------



## IWishIKnew (Apr 26, 2020)

Is this your second job?


----------



## Lumpo (Apr 26, 2020)

No i quit Kohls and this is my only part time job.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Apr 26, 2020)

I don't have anything withheld despite claiming 0 allowances, but it's my second job and I think that affects withholding. I think what it means is that the IRS/Target/Whoever decides such things doesn't think you'll end up paying enough in taxes to need taxes withheld, but if you're really concerned about it, you can elect to have a set amount of additional taxes withheld, but I don't know how you would calculate how much that should be.


----------



## Lumpo (Apr 26, 2020)

All i want is to pay my federal and state taxes on the money im making. Claiming 0 allowances should be taking the max amount out. I submitted a new w4 to be sure no mistakes were made with no change.


----------



## RandomTM007 (Apr 26, 2020)

Target is my second job so I only work less than 10 hours a week but typically 0 state/federal taxes get taken out of my checks.


----------



## ToyMaster (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm not an accountant (obviously or I wouldn't be working for Target) but I think the reason for no withholding is because your earnings are so small (both weekly and annually) that they don't merit taxes being withheld despite claiming 0 deductions. Averaging 8 hours per week means your total hours for the year would be just over 400, and your earnings a little over $500, 600 tops. Those numbers are way too small for taxes, and even allowing for a second job wouldn't likely change what's due when you file.


----------



## Lumpo (Apr 26, 2020)

I worked same hours at Kohls and got paid less hourly with no issues of taxes being withheld which is my concern.  Nobody has a clear answer in the HR department. Im curious if any of you other part timers are seeing taxes withheld or nothing at all like me.


----------



## SallyHoover (Apr 26, 2020)

If you are afraid that not enough is taken out and you are making similar to what you are making at Kohl's you may want to ask for an extra $5 or 10 per pay check just in case.  What the taxes don't know is how much your spouse is making and if they are having enough taken out.  If they are and you only average 8 hrs a week I wouldn't expect that you will owe any taxes.  We have federal and state taxes and the state taxes consist of both state and county taxes and the regular amount doesn't always take into account the county taxes so we sometimes owe a little even though we get a fair amount back on federal taxes.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 26, 2020)

ToyMaster said:


> I'm not an accountant (obviously or I wouldn't be working for Target) but I think the reason for no withholding is because your earnings are so small (both weekly and annually) that they don't merit taxes being withheld despite claiming 0 deductions. Averaging 8 hours per week means your total hours for the year would be just over 400, and your earnings a little over $500, 600 tops. Those numbers are way too small for taxes, and even allowing for a second job wouldn't likely change what's due when you file.


At least in my state this is not the case— I used to work 8 hr weeks when I was in HS and they took taxes like normal. OP— you can also get in touch with HROC. they may be able to shed some light.


----------



## Panda13 (Apr 26, 2020)

As Amanda said call HROC. They will know the answer. Store HR don't deal with tax questions.


----------



## jackandcat (Apr 29, 2020)

The Federal withholding tax rates were reduced in 2018.  If you only averaged 8 hours/week there's probably zero FT withholding on your check.  

Submit an updated 2020 Form W-4, using the Multiple Jobs Worksheet on page 3.  You can also voluntarily ask for extra withholding on Step 4 Line C.
2020 IRS Form W-4


----------



## sbrando7 (May 3, 2020)

It is because you are earning so little.

If you file your own taxes (not as a dependent), you get a $12,400 standard deduction for your 2020 taxes (filed early 2021).  

That means you pay $0 in federal taxes for the first $12,400 in earnings.

At 8 hours per week, that equals 416 hours per year.  (8 * 52 weeks).

If you make $15 per hour, you earn $6,240 per year. (416 hours * $15 per hour)

If that is all you make, you will have no federal taxes liability.  Anything you paid in federal taxes would be refunded when you file next year.

Now, if Target is a second job.  Find out how much you will earn at your main job.  Go to the tax tables and find out what tax bracket you are in.  Then have Target take out that percentage from your earnings.









						IRS Releases 2020 Tax Rate Tables, Standard Deduction Amounts And More
					

The Internal Revenue Service (IRS) has announced the annual inflation adjustments for the year 2020, including tax rate schedules, tax tables and cost-of-living adjustments.




					www.forbes.com
				




For example, if your main job pays $50,000 and you are single:

12,400 is tax free by standard deduction
9,875 is taxed at 10%
27,725 is taxed at 12%

Have them take 12% out.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (May 3, 2020)

Lumpo said:


> Hello im new to Target and im very confused with how there withholding taxes. I claim 0 for Federal and State yet on my check stubs i have no taxes being withheld and on my W2 statement the boxes were empty. I talked to my HR and called corporate and nobody has an answer for me. I only average 8 hours a week if that matters. I had the same hours at Kohl's at my last job and taxes were withheld like normal. Am i doing something wrong?


You aren’t working enough hours for them to take your taxes. Only working 8 hours a week and earning $120 a week they know your total income will be too little to owe. (The deduction for a single person is like $6000 or so and you don’t look to be earning more than that)


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (May 3, 2020)

sbrando7 said:


> It is because you are earning so little.
> 
> If you file your own taxes (not as a dependent), you get a $12,400 standard deduction for your 2020 taxes (filed early 2021).
> 
> ...


I thought $12,4 was for married filing joint?  You could be right. I’m just not sure.


----------



## sbrando7 (May 21, 2020)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> I thought $12,4 was for married filing joint?  You could be right. I’m just not sure.




Single is $12,400

Married is $24,800

If you are married then all the tax rate income ranges are double.

$9,875 at 10% becomes $19,750 at 10%


----------

